# My alarm clock is broken.



## mike2008

Hello
Please can some one tell me if this is correct.
"Radio-ceas meu este spart" - my alarm clock is broken.
Thank you.


----------



## cosmin

Ceasul meu (deşteptător) este spart / stricat. 
You can omit what is between paranthesis.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult cosmin. So I should of added "ul" to "ceas" to make "Ceasul" - "the alarm", I think I'm starting to understand now.
Mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

mike2008 said:


> So I should of added "ul" to "ceas" to make "Ceasul" - "the alarm", .



That's the clock, not the alarm.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you OldAvatar, did you mean "clock" or have I actually written "cloak" like Dracula wears? I will assume it was a typing error and carry on with my questions. What is the phrase for "alarm clock " is it "ceas deşteptător" and "the alarm clock" is it "Ceasul deşteptător"? Or is their not a phrase for "alarm clock" at all?
Thank you.


----------



## OldAvatar

No, I meant a cloaked device, like those Starcraft's units. Just joking . I meant the clock.
_Ceas deşteptător_ literally means: *Awakener clock*. It is the term used for those classical clocks having big ring bells on top of them. You can still use the expression for modern electronic alarm clocks, but I guess you can use _ceas alarmă_, too, in case you don't like the first version. Regarding your question, you just got that one right.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc OldAvatar, for a moment I believed you about the cloaking device.
La revedere.


----------

